# Motherboard's onboard sound card died



## sttubs (Jul 21, 2012)

If I stick a PCI/PCIe sound card in my computer will I still get sound to my USB connected Logitech G35 headphones?


----------



## techguy31 (Jul 21, 2012)

sttubs said:


> If I stick a PCI/PCIe sound card in my computer will I still get sound to my USB connected Logitech G35 headphones?



Yes, because I can listen to my speakers connected with GPU>AMP>TV and also listen to my headphones (connected from front panel) simultaneously.


----------



## KingPing (Jul 21, 2012)

yes, just select the G35 as the default sound output in the "playback devices" menu.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 21, 2012)

sttubs said:


> If I stick a PCI/PCIe sound card in my computer will I still get sound to my USB connected Logitech G35 headphones?



USB headset is it's own "Soundcard". Doesn't need onboard or a dedicated soundcard.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 21, 2012)

You don't need a sound card with USB headphones. USB sound devices have there own chip. I think if you stick a sound card in your pci slot with the USB headphones connected the sound card may not work


----------



## sttubs (Jul 21, 2012)

OK, my G35's are sounding pretty bad recently. I bought another pair & they are doing the same exact thing. So since my audio is not sound card driven, but USB driven does that mean my USB ports are getting flakey?


----------



## Jetster (Jul 21, 2012)

You just have to do some testing, maybe try another USB port?  But those headphones are digital and have there own DAC


----------



## KingPing (Jul 22, 2012)

I prefer to use Headphones connected directly to my soundcard, much better sound quality that way, and you can also enable virtual surround if it's supported by the souncard (X-Fi CMSS 3D it's called in my SB Titanium). I don't like how USB cards or Headphones sound, maybe you should consider this option.


----------

